# Olympics



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright call me a ninny but those men Gymnasts are impressive. Not women's beach volley ball impressive. I think I pulled a muscle just watching the stuff they do.

Anyone been watching? There is a couple of Western NY guys there. One for archery. First US medal of the games went to him and his team mates! At a boy.... and one playing volleyball.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, you're a ninny. You're right, those young folks have some amazing talents and overall fitness.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Watching men's gymnastics.....ha....... "pulling" a "muscle" ??......is that what you kids are calling it now?


Sorry Rick but you walked into that one! Funny stuff.

The Olympics are going on? Didn't notice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont watch the Olympics, they dont have callings contest! yet anyway LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have to agree Rick. You really set yourself up for that one. I don't watch them anymore as the're just too commercialized anymore. Too many pro athletes playing too. Plus I'm afraid of pulling any muscles.....









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

It was a lot better when it was amateur against amateur. Now its professional against amateur in most cases. Might as well watch an NBA game....not!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose I did set myself up for some ridicule. I saw no way around it though. LOL

The US were the ones with the Amateur policy. The rest of the world were professionals. That is one of the outstanding things about the US hockey team beating Russian Team. A team full of college kids beat a Professional team (a good one).

The commercialization of the games is a little discouraging but the athletes are still there for the same reasons (most of them)

There were better days for sports in my opinion also. I think boxing would be popular again if there were people to talk about.(for the right reasons) Maybe Manny Pacquiao but not being American our public does not care. I think the Ultimate Fighting is taking its toll on boxing also. Even though it is an entirely different skill set...... it is a fight and if you want to watch a fight..... they have a more exciting product.

I will keep watching.......... especially the women's beach volley ball


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL The uniform rule change is a detrimental to ratings on beach volleyball.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

How is that? When I was watching, the one team barely had anything covered.

Oh, and I wasn't pulling a muscle while watching


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the long sleeves and pants was by choice because of weather.

I am fear I will never live down the muscle pull comment. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, that's what was said. The weather isn't quite so agreeable there. BTW Rick, Ninny ! I could use so many one liners but think I'd get put in the timeout box for them though. I pulled my groin last night.....for about 10 minutes. Bahahahaha

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Would that be "punching the munchkin" ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope that is me hitting Tom over the head with a frying pan before his palms get harry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Would that be "punching the munchkin" ?

That's what a friend of mines dad used to call "pulling a muscle"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You are still first in line for the fishing lure call SG. With as much junk as I dish out...... I had better be able to take it too.

LOL Don.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Would that be "punching the munchkin" ?
> 
> That's what a friend of mines dad used to call "pulling a muscle"


Boxing the clown......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

How did a decent conversation about the Olympics turn into this? LOL I wonder where your minds are at.......


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Its been a long, hot summer!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Of the four from Alaska three are shooters. It has not been a hot summer here unless you call in the 80's hot. But the fishing as been slow in getting started.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I wish we had 80's, its been in the upper 90's to lower 100's here for about a month. That's what I call hot.

And the fishing here has been sucky lately too. Water temps are in the low 90's. I think the fish are staying down in the mud.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They think that the late returns of salmon are due to cold water temps. and so much freshwater coming out they can't get the path they need to follow to find there way home. We haven't seen many fish jumping and the charters coming back with only small halibut and pretty good size rock fish.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL SG all your conversations evolve to fishing. It has been hot here too. Fishing has not been very good but..... still worth the effort.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

womans water polo was enlightening tonight lol and all i can say is nice i saw it live


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember when Roy Jones Jr fought the Korean and waxed his asp in the 1988 Olympics? And the Korean referees gave the fight to the Whooped asp Korean boxer? Well their womens badminton team along with China and Singapores teams have been disqualified for throwing their games in order to gain a better chance at playing easier teams for the medal games. Seems the asian theatre of olympians have resorted to chicanery at its most debase level IMO. In the 2008 the Chinese team was found with like 18 vials of HGH in customs and disqualified the team before they even started. And then the Chinese team gets infuriated when they get that 16 year old swimmer under the microscope? PAAHHLEEZE---Olympics anymore to me have permanently lost its lustre and appeal to me. You cant trust anyone for anything. However!! I like the sports where human enhanced performance cant be utilized--such as bob sled and skiing, rifle shooting etc.. Heres a clip of the fight mentioned


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I find myself watching sometimes, but mostly just for national pride. If the U.S didnt have teams I would'nt watch at all. But my daughter on the other hand is gluded to the t.v.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I hear you Ralph. The suspect behavior of some is disheartening. I don't understand how someone could feel good about winning something they cheated to obtain.

I will still keep watching an support our athletes.... until they do something stupid.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another controversy at the Olympics.............

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2012/08/you-cant-hand-out-unauthorized-condoms-in-the-olympic-village/260817/


Wish this was all I had to worry about.......LMAO.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

NOW THAT IS A SLOGAN!


----------

